# New regulated mod



## BigK (17/10/14)

Hi guys and girls

I'm looking at upgrading from my Vamo V5 to another regulated mod. I only use commercial tanks like the mAN due to convenience. Any suggestions for a new device ?


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

If you are satisfied with the performance of the mAN on the Vamo, no need to upgrade imo. Or is there a specific reason other than an itch?


----------



## BigK (17/10/14)

Well @Andre i guess its a bit of an itch but also my Vamo takes quite a beating since i work a lot outdoors. I have a long stint coming up in the Natal midlands/ Eastern Cape so id like to have a spare mod with me should something unfortunate happen to my Vamo.


----------



## Rellik (17/10/14)

Hehe. Yeah vaping causes a hige side effect. An undescribable itch to buy vaping gear !!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

BigK said:


> Well @Andre i guess its a bit of an itch but also my Vamo takes quite a beating since i work a lot outdoors. I have a long stint coming up in the Natal midlands/ Eastern Cape so id like to have a spare mod with me should something unfortunate happen to my Vamo.


Good reason for me. There are so many. Consider the smallness of the iStick: http://eciggies.co.za/Variable_Voltage_Wattage_Options/iSTICK-VV-20Watt-MOD. The mAN looks great on that.
Do, however, read this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/istick-by-eleafus.5449/ from which you will gather that the iStick gives more power than indicated - so you have to re-calibrate from the settings on your Vamo which you are used to.


----------



## BigK (17/10/14)

I am considering one of those but my worry is about battery life with one of those. Should i expect significantly less battery life than i would get from an 18650 3100 mah battery ?


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

BigK said:


> I am considering one of those but my worry is about battery life with one of those. Should i expect significantly less battery life than i would get from an 18650 3100 mah battery ?


Those lipo batts have great battery life, you should get very near to the 3100 I think, but cannot speak from experience.


----------



## huffnpuff (17/10/14)

Andre said:


> Those lipo batts have great battery life, you should get very near to the 3100 I think, but cannot speak from experience.


The iStick has a 18650 crammed into it (Pbusardo reviewed and busted one open to see whats inside:  ).

While I'm a big fan of the iStick, I believe in having the right tool for the job. So, for your extended period outdoor requirement, a sealed rechargable unit might not be best as recharging facilities will be limited, so you might want to look a devices where the battery can be easily replaced (Like you already have with the Vamo). What budget you looking at and what form \ size?


----------



## BigK (17/10/14)

Thanks @huffnpuff. No real budget limits (within reason lol) and i'm flexible when it comes to shape. I'm open to trying new things.


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> The iStick has a 18650 crammed into it (Pbusardo reviewed and busted one open to see whats inside:  ).
> 
> While I'm a big fan of the iStick, I believe in having the right tool for the job. So, for your extended period outdoor requirement, a sealed rechargable unit might not be best as recharging facilities will be limited, so you might want to look a devices where the battery can be easily replaced (Like you already have with the Vamo). What budget you looking at and what form \ size?



That is a good point, although he will have a backup unit.


----------

